# Hamilton Spring Auction March 17th



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Hamilton & District Aquarium Society will be holding their Spring Auction on Saturday March 17/12 at the Canadian Legion Hall in Waterdown. Please check our website http://hdas.ca/ for the sellers sheets and all the information.
Please note that the auction is on Saturday because the hall is no longer available on Sundays.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Will be there with dozens of righteous plants for auction. See you there...

YUUUUPPPP!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Got to put in for that day off. Thanks Charlie!
St. Patty's Day.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

any saltie stuff going on auction?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

There has been a bag or two of saltwater fish or plants and some equipment.
You never know what will show up.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

*first timer*

ive never been to one of these fish auctions before..

what do you have to do to sell in it?
do you have to register or can i just come?

Is there alot of livestock or mainly equipment


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

your best bet for salties is at the KW Oktoberfish auction. The new commitee is very pro-SW so they made an effort to promote. I got a SUM gift cert for half price last auction.

Hamilton usually is lots of angels, livebearers, cichlids and plants. Not sure about rules this year but last auction they allowed used dry goods. In past years it was new drygoods only.

Usually some great deals to be had at these events.

Anyone can show up, no membership required. Need to register for buy/sell, and if you want to sell, you want to get there early before auction starts to set up and put stuff onto the proper tables. Then sit back and count your money


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

so I gotta register to even bid?
where do I register maybe ill bring some shrimp


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

joe said:


> so I gotta register to even bid?
> where do I register maybe ill bring some shrimp


Registration happens on the day of the Auction when you arrive.
If you are selling and bidding, you should arrive before the auction starts.
If you are bidding only, then you can arrive at any time throughout the day- simply giving your name, phone and address will get you a bidders card.

The Auction is cash only. You pay right after making the winning bid, so have your cash in hand! Change is given, but it's good to bring some yourself to make buying those buck or two items easy.

The Hamilton auction has a huge variety of items, the large majority being Freshwater fish and plants. There's also been plenty of Pond related items, literature, used/new goods, and often a few Marine items (@Silly cheap prices).

There is a raffle each Auction, usually for a nice tank kit. Tickets I beleive are $2 ea. or 3 for $5.

During the morning of the Auction, at the same location there is something called a JAR SHOW. This is a judged competition competing fish of similar species or types against each other. I beleive the prizes are BETTA BUCKS, which can be used a money in the following auctions? (please verify)

And lastly there are chilidogs, sandwhiches, snacks and drinks available to buy inside the Auction Hall.

The event takes place twice a year, at the Waterdown Legion, One block East of Dundas Street in Waterdown. It usually wraps up in the mid afternoon, 3:00 ish if there are no delays, but still a good number of items.

It's very fun, you can bring the family or your spouse and make a day of it. It is a long day though as a seller might be there from 9am to 3:30pm by the time he collects his earnings. Obviously there is an auction fee, which goes to the Hamilton club, most likely to put on more events, shows, guest speakers, and to put back into the local community through charity. 

Directions from Toronto.

ON-403 W - 78.6 km, 58 mins

Really easy, just head west on 403W till you get to Waterdown Road Exit off the highway, turning Right (NW) onto Waterdown road, take this road till you Turn left onto Dundas St E/Regional Road 5, and then take the 2nd right onto Hamilton St N/Regional Road 508 (signs for Hamilton Street N).

turn left at the Home Hardware store, and right into the Waterdown Legion's parking lot. If you don't turn left at the Home Hardware, you'll see this view of the building as you drive past it on your left, lol, you have gone too far!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Auctions are a great way to get deals and sometimes rarer fish and plant species, as well as meeting other aquarists from a large area. Keep in mind that auctions are a fund raiser for the clubs that hold them. The clubs cut of sales helps sustain their activities through the year, as well as pay the costs of the day's event. The work done by members to organize and run the event is done for free. The sellers basically pay for the event and the buyers enjoy the bounty. Think about this when you debate whether to pay that extra dollar for a bag of fish or plants. More than likely it will still be cheaper than what you would pay at the store, and you will be helping the club and seller.


----------



## jessbullock (Apr 20, 2009)

Just to add-
Our spring event is auction ONLY, our show is in the fall.
You must register as a buyer/seller, and when you 'win' an item, you must pay cash IMMEDIATELY. We are not running buyers tabs anymore.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

jessbullock said:


> Just to add-
> Our spring event is auction ONLY, our show is in the fall.
> You must register as a buyer/seller, and when you 'win' an item, you must pay cash IMMEDIATELY. We are not running buyers tabs anymore.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Darn I liked the running Tab format, but maybe there were some cheats? 
Ahwell. I'll change my post's info about that.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Running tabs adds work for the people managing the money. It is convenient for those willing to stay until the end. Durham has/does allow tabs but most people pay cash.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

A running tab is definitely more convenient. You can keep on bidding and payout when you leave, whether its after an hour or after 5 hrs.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have to agree running a tab is great. But unfortunately it creates a long line at the end of an auction and we risk the chance of someone leaving without paying. This rarely happens to us but has in the past. Last years pay as you go worked out great and was much easier for the people looking after the money.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Hamilton Auction is on ST PATRICK'S DAY*


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Scotmando said:


> *Hamilton Auction is on ST PATRICK'S DAY*


green beer for everyone!! anyone gonna bring green fish?


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Day off approved, so will see you there.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Going to take a day off work for this


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I will be there! I may even have some stuff to sell.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll be there too I'm sure. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I will try to be there as well. Runner is fun. Plus, I may find something my wife likes .


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Clear to go! I'll see you there.

*Hope they have green beer! *


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet i'll be there too. What time does it start?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Pretty much everything you need to know about this event is listed here:

http://hdas.ca/?page_id=53


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

manhtu said:


> Sweet i'll be there too. What time does it start?


The auction starts at 10am but the doors open at 8am.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Will are you bringing more rainbows?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Probably not. Lots of plants and some bottles of Scuds.
The only rainbows left here are the Neon Dwarfs.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I will have some Rainbows...


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I will be bringing Super Red Ancistrus and Green Dragons in both short and long fin. Red Lizard Whiptails and L-184 plecos. Some bags of high grade CRS shrimp and yellow and cherry shrimp possibly some Dwarf Orange Mexican Crayfish. Also some Corydoras weitzmani that are rare. May even bring some rare plants.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I will just bring cash.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

george said:


> I think I will just bring cash.


and a lot of styros/insulated containers. Cash is king baby.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Will, no fishes. I already have 3 Q tanks running. But maybe I will get some other goodies.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it worth a noob like me going to the auction. I've never been to one so I'm not sure if I will be in over my head. 

Is everything sold in bulk/wholesale sizes? Are the prices cheaper?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The prices vary as in any auction type sale. You spend what you are willing to pay for the item to win it. You will see the same items sell for different prices throughout the day. This is absolutely a good place for someone new to be to buy some good deals & to meet and talk to people with the same interests in person.

PS, Just replying to your PM now, btw.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Will said:


> The prices vary as in any auction type sale. You spend what you are willing to pay for the item to win it. You will see the same items sell for different prices throughout the day. This is absolutely a good place for someone new to be to buy some good deals & to meet and talk to people with the same interests in person.
> 
> PS, Just replying to your PM now, btw.


I think I'm going to swing by for a bit to see what it's all about.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Jelly, one of the good things you find at an auction is learning a lot. New fishes, new plants, new information which you may or may not hear about. Plus, at an auction, compared to a fish store is that the people that are there know a little or a lot about fishes and there is no "selling" effect to push you to buy something if you don't need it.

If you intent on coming, bring cash. And try to have some change.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I went to my first fish auction last fall. I was amazed by selection of fish and related products available. Some really great bargains were had. They also had shrimp, crayfish, plants, filters, heaters, tanks, driftwood, light fixtures, books and lots more. You can buy and sell. You don't have to be a member of a club. You also meet great people.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

It is rare that you don't find something in an auction that you want. Get there about a half hour before it starts and check the tables so you know what the item is that you are bidding on. Bring cash as it is a cash auction and if you run out there is an ATM machine downstairs.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Bwhiskered said:


> Bring cash as it is a cash auction and if you run out there is an ATM machine downstairs.


Ah good reminder, one year I ran to the TD bank in the ran... after I ran back with the cash I saw the ATM on the way in.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hopefully someone will bring a 50 gallon long setup for sale lol. I been looking for one  going to try my luck there


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Good Luck, this year max 40g at auction. I think this should be whatever you can carry.



Nomo said:


> Hopefully someone will bring a 50 gallon long setup for sale lol. I been looking for one  going to try my luck there


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> Good Luck, this year max 40g at auction. I think this should be whatever you can carry.


 gotta keep looking out on kijiji, maybe I'll get lucky during auction day


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

anyone bringing any african cichlids or tanks


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I have 
Aulonocara 'German Red' Peacock 2-3" x20 $5.00ea or $4.00ea/10 or more
& 1.5" x35 $2.50ea or $2.00/10 or more

Metriaclima greshakei Ice Blue 1" x20 $1.50ea or $1.00ea/10 or more

I may bring to auction depending on how many I have left



muskieboy said:


> anyone bringing any african cichlids or tanks


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Scotmando said:


> Good Luck, this year max 40g at auction. I think this should be whatever you can carry.


There are a couple of reasons for the 40 gallon size limit. First the auction is on the second floor. Second they are too heavy and bulky for the people working the auction to move around. Buyers often grab a good deal on a very large tank and have trouble getting it home.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I always bring the big van when I go to the auction!

Never know what you buy!



Bwhiskered said:


> There are a couple of reasons for the 40 gallon size limit. First the auction is on the second floor. Second they are too heavy and bulky for the people working the auction to move around. Buyers often grab a good deal on a very large tank and have trouble getting it home.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

For people coming to the auction, does anyone in the area has a 125G tank for sale? I'm not saying bring it but i would like to see it if possible and maybe buy it. PM with details.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Good Lord, is it that time of year again? It's been ages since I sat and spent a day listening to Latin over a PA system. I'll definately be there.

Will you be wearing that red hat again Scotmando? I'd like to know how those long tanks worked out.

Lee


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Lee_D said:


> Will you be wearing that red hat again Scotmando? I'd like to know how those long tanks worked out.
> 
> Lee


It was orange and I think he said he would.
PS, he may not always have it on. Also look for a cooler wearing an orange hat.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I know he bought the cooler at an auction, now I'm starting to wonder which auction he might have bought the hat at? 

Lee


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Lee_D said:


> Good Lord, is it that time of year again? It's been ages since I sat and spent a day listening to Latin over a PA system. I'll definately be there.
> 
> Will you be wearing that red hat again Scotmando? I'd like to know how those long tanks worked out.
> 
> Lee


Pamelajo got it right. The hat is orange! Its a Nederland(Dutch) Football(Soccer) Hat. I hope to, but first I have to get it at my uncle's home. I lent it to him white he was in the hospital last month.

The long tanks are fantastic. Do you mean the 20Lx10Wx24H that I purchased at the fall auction. I love it. It's planted and I have gorgeous rainbows in there from DavePauls on GTAA.

Now my favourite size is the long 22g long. I got 4 of them at the St Catherine auction also last fall. These are 36Lx12Wx12H. I wish I bought all 11 of them.

I'm lookin forward to the green beer! Maybe I should wear a green hat!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

March 17th is only a couple of weeks before Baseball season starts. I'll be there wearing my Blue Jays Hat.

Yea, it was those 36 inch long tanks that were pretty cool. Wish I had someplace to put them. Glad you were able to put them to good use!

Lee


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

What is the general ratio of livestock vs plants vs hardware sold at these auctions? 

I need a new (used) filter and I hope to pick one up at the auction but I'm not sure if a lot of hardware goes up for sale. 


(I know it really depends on what people bring lol)


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

BillD said:


> Running tabs adds work for the people managing the money. It is convenient for those willing to stay until the end. Durham has/does allow tabs but most people pay cash.


I wish I'd known that!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

im gonna be on vaca  
i wanted to get enough plants to fill a 75 gallon

sad times sad times

someone get me an sss crystal black shrimp


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jelly said:


> What is the general ratio of livestock vs plants vs hardware sold at these auctions?
> 
> I need a new (used) filter and I hope to pick one up at the auction but I'm not sure if a lot of hardware goes up for sale.
> 
> (I know it really depends on what people bring lol)


Probably pretty even. Last year they had some amazing Anubias.

What ya lookin for?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I need a small canister filter


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jelly said:


> I need a small canister filter


What size tank and what ya puttin' in there?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I have an old hob on my 20g now (aquaclear 150). I wanted to upgrade to a rena or fluval.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Used cannisters usually go pretty quick. A lot of people like them for parts. There are usually a lot more HOB fiters than cannisters. You might get lucky though. You never know till you try.

Lee


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*auction*

whos going ..to the auction anyone from toronto 
cheers


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

tom g said:


> whos going ..to the auction anyone from toronto
> cheers


I, From Mississisauga


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Definetly need to get your carpooling all sorted out!! Post here where you are and if you are offering or needing drives.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Anybody bringing any sterbai cories and specialty plecos?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm bring ing some Green Dragon Bushynose in both long and short fin. Also some Corydoras weitzmani.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I am bringing Critter Crumbs Home made food for bushynoses, cories etc. Maybe some shrimp too! We will see.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm bringing a wad of cash. 

I'm excited for my first fish auction!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

sweet cause i have TWO Fluval Canister filters model 403. Guess i'll be bringing those as well


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I should bring all my clown loaches for $1.5 each *starting bid* xD


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Just picked up a new 46g bow front for the living room tonight. Saturdays task will be to get that bad boy planted.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ahhhh that MTS is setting in now isn't it Jelly.
(multiple tank syndrome)


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

20g wasn't enough. 

Wife wanted a "nice tank" for our living room so I got one. Now it's time to pimp it out. 

I also picked up the free 10g tanks from big als. Might use that for fry.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Charlie do you have an L number for the green dragon bushynose plecos?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

you guys think people will bring petrified wood stones at this auction?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

bob123 said:


> Hey Charlie do you have an L number for the green dragon bushynose plecos?


Green Dragons are a man developed colour form and do not have an L number.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

manhtu said:


> you guys think people will bring petrified wood stones at this auction?


You never know what will show up in an auction. I have seen rocks, petrified wood and driftwood show up at many auctions.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Are we going to do the tags trick?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

What is the tags trick?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, whomever is from GTAA to wear a tag with their name and the name on the forum so we can all meet each other.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Charlie that explains why couldn't find it anywhere. Also I will have some lace rock at the auction.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bob123 said:


> Thanks Charlie that explains why couldn't find it anywhere. Also I will have some lace rock at the auction.


any big pieces of lace rock?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The pieces of lace rock that I have are about the size of a hand 7"x 5".


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Just doing my packing for the auction now, Lots of great plants being bagged! come and get em!


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like it will be a good auction. Will be there to check it out


----------



## jessbullock (Apr 20, 2009)

I've cleaned out some room in the car, and the cookies and bars are baked! Good to go


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

jessbullock said:


> I've cleaned out some room in the car, and the cookies and bars are baked! Good to go


yum, yum, yum


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

And the chaos has begun! Hopefully going to get a bunch of plants and stuff, if i can stay awake!!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

OOOps to late I was there and back no name tag. LOL I


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I had a great time. I saw charlie and will but didn't get a chance to say hi. I was with my buddy then left and came back later with my kids. 

Dropped lots of cash.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Had great fun! some plants were stolen, and others were battled for! Great day.
Jelly- Didn't See you there!? Did meet Tom_g, df001, Scotmando, George...

Thanks for buying my items. (seller 68/69)


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Will said:


> Had great fun! some plants were stolen, and others were battled for! Great day.
> Jelly- Didn't See you there!? Did meet Tom_g, df001, Scotmando, George...
> 
> Thanks for buying my items. (seller 68/69)


Just got back with my haul! Spent some buck!

Nice to see you Will. I also saw pamelajo, matti2uude, Tom_g, George, Bettaforu, Lee_D and a few others.

Thanks for buying my stuff everyone. I had the German Red Peacocks there.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Jelly, you had a girl dressed in pink by any chance?

I was the one with the dog so most of you saw me.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I also saw Kase, bettaforu, beadsandbettas, zennins and was sitting near another unknown KWAS member and his gf.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

george said:


> Jelly, you had a girl dressed in pink by any chance?
> 
> I was the one with the dog so most of you saw me.


Yep that was us!!!

Thank you to the person that brought the three nice chucks of lace rock that I bought for $2!!!! I made a nice lace rock cave out of it.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Didn't get a chance to put many faces to names, but had a great time none the less, hanging out and chatting with Will.

speaking of, Will.. those fish of yours I got... how do I acclimatize them?? 

Glad I finally got the 4x12" bags I wanted, at the price I wanted.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Great day! Got the first pair of black moscow guppies. Have not kept guppies in years, but love these ones. Great to see Scott, Matt, Anna, Charlie and others and I did see someone with a dog.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*aauction*

hey there had a great day at the auction finally met will , great to meet u , met up with david and hung out with george and his wife it was a fun day and would deff do it again , great deals and bargains . next time i go i will make sure i have a empty tank .lol
cheers everyone 
tom


----------



## oldgerry (Dec 20, 2011)

Pamelajo said:


> Great day! Got the first pair of black moscow guppies. Have not kept guppies in years, but love these ones. Great to see Scott, Matt, Anna, Charlie and others and I did see someone with a dog.


Have about 150 young ones that should be ready for our fall auction in St. Catharines. Love those Black Moscows, especially how they reflect in the light. 
OldGerry


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

oldgerry said:


> Have about 150 young ones that should be ready for our fall auction in St. Catharines. Love those Black Moscows, especially how they reflect in the light.
> OldGerry


Gerry were the ones I bought yours? Are you a member of St. Catharines club?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Someone with the dog was me. And man, the plants I bought and the rest of the stuff are great.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

george said:


> Someone with the dog was me. And man, the plants I bought and the rest of the stuff are great.


I was sitting beside you with my gf and my mom. I only picked up a cpo and some cultures but my mom bought tons as always. Lol


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I feel like a noob now for not trying to meet you guys. 

I did have my hands full trying to stop the kids from talking or bidding. My four year old daughter really want to use the bidders card.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Incase you didn't know I was the old fart in the green hat selling tickets on the tank. It sort of limits me in getting around to talk with everyone.

Charlie


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Bwhiskered said:


> Incase you didn't know I was the old fart in the green hat selling tickets on the tank. It sort of limits me in getting around to talk with everyone.
> 
> Charlie


That makes it easy for us to find you! Green hat or not!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

On behalf of the H&DAS I wish to thank everyone that attended our auction and helped make it a great success.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

maybe next auction we should have a meeting place set up for gta memebers or name tags for members ,just an idea ,nice to put nams to faces 
it was a great nite as well ,hey matt i was sitting with george ,i saw your mom buy tonnes a stuff as well even the mufins lol
cheers 
tom


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Bwhiskered said:


> Incase you didn't know I was the old fart in the green hat selling tickets on the tank. It sort of limits me in getting around to talk with everyone.
> 
> Charlie


Nice tie too, Charlie. I complimented you several times

I was the runner with the white hat with HOL on the front(short for Holland). It was a pleasure to help out(and stretch my legs).

And you're welcome. Its my second hamilton auction and I had a lot of fun and I bought an S-load too!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jelly said:


> I feel like a noob now for not trying to meet you guys.
> 
> I did have my hands full trying to stop the kids from talking or bidding. My four year old daughter really want to use the bidders card.


Were you on the back wall beside the cash out?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Auction was great... still found that many items went for faaarrr too much money (especially plants ie. Java Moss). With that being said, there were some fantastic deals! I was the the guy with the limp, scooping up the Aru II's, the Matae & Sterbai Cats. 

Anyone going to Brantford next weekend?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

RevoBuda said:


> Auction was great... still found that many items went for faaarrr too much money (especially plants ie. Java Moss). With that being said, there were some fantastic deals! I was the the guy with the limp, scooping up the Aru II's, the Matae & Sterbai Cats.
> 
> Anyone going to Brantford next weekend?


I got the other 2 bags of Aru II's. How yours doin?

I might go to Brantford too.

Also I want to see 'The Tropical Fishroom' in Brantford. Never been there before and I hear its great. Gerry Draper's LFS (he was one of the auctioneers at this auction)


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Were you the guy in the Dutch hat? 

They are doing fine... but not the best gene pool I've ever seen. Some of the bodies are short bodied, or slightly humpbacked. I'd say half are not the best looking fish. What about yours? I guess I didn't get a good enough look at them because I was there a little late.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

RevoBuda said:


> Were you the guy in the Dutch hat?
> 
> They are doing fine... but not the best gene pool I've ever seen. Some of the bodies are short bodied, or slightly humpbacked. I'd say half are not the best looking fish. What about yours? I guess I didn't get a good enough look at them because I was there a little late.


I agree. WTFrick! And we paid good money! Disappointed!

And yes, I'm the dutch guy with the hat who was running(I like to help when I can).


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep. That's cool! I was sitting right behind you with my buddy. And it's okay to be Dutch, my wife is Dutch  

I wish I could help, I have a messed up knee (waiting on ACL Reconstruction, and Meniscual Repair.)


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

We came down from Orillia and had a good time. We bought the first round of long fin green dragons, really looking forward to watching them grow!

We also bought one of the bags of 3 black acei fry. Does anyone know who brought them, we would like to see if they have any more for sale?

Cheers,
Phil and Tammy


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

RevoBuda said:


> Yep. That's cool! I was sitting right behind you with my buddy. And it's okay to be Dutch, my wife is Dutch
> 
> I wish I could help, I have a messed up knee (waiting on ACL Reconstruction, and Meniscual Repair.)


Ahhhh!(the Dutch) You lucky with dutch wife!

Not happy, at all with my purchase of these _POOR QUALITY pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II_. Big waste of money!


Overall(except for the _POOR QUALITY pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II_), I got great fish and stuff.

BTW. The BEST rainbows I've had, come from DavePauls here on GTAAquaria.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I think the rockstars of the show were the plants. I could believe the price of some of them.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> Ahhhh!(the Dutch) You lucky with dutch wife!


Yeaaaah, you know it  Prettiest women in the world.



Scotmando said:


> Not happy, at all with my purchase of these _POOR QUALITY pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II_. Big waste of money!.


AGREED.



Scotmando said:


> BTW. The BEST rainbows I've had, come from DavePauls here on GTAAquaria.


I actually have 4, Aru Island Blue undescribed from DavePauls @ 3"+ up for sale. Dave has amazing fish. I still have a pair of his pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

As in every auction, you need to peruse before you buy. Don't expect everything to be a steal, many items will go for what they are worth, with a few going for more. That is the nature of the beast. It is a good idea to have a notebook to mark down the lot and item numbers of the things you are interested in so you don't bid on the wrong bag. Plants do seem to go for their value. Regardless, auctions are a meeting place for a large variety of aquarists, so it is a good place to make connections, whether you pick up some steals or not.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Agreed BillD. I take full responsibility for not being accurate on my purchase for Aru II. I still find that the plants, ie Java moss going for like $15 at some point was ridiculous! But as you said, go for what you find as market value, or what you put a cost on.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I was there. I did alright, picked up a lonely Lamprologus meleagris and a bag of 6 little killies. Aquariums were the big steal at this auction, so many of them going for so cheap! Did anyone pick up the gorgeous dwarf pike? I loved him, but I just couldn't find the room for him.
As Bill says, you have to be aware of what you're bidding on and how much that retails for, in many cases people will go over market value for an item if they really want it. A fish auction is always a good place to pick up convicts though.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

David, which fish? I didn't bring any fish for auction, just plants. 

And I can tell you there were absolutely some huge deals on plants... specifically stem plants.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello Jelly I brought the lace rock, glad you enjoyed. How about some pics?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone know who brought the Aru II's that Scotmando and I got?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

littleolme said:


> We came down from Orillia and had a good time. We bought the first round of long fin green dragons, really looking forward to watching them grow!
> 
> We also bought one of the bags of 3 black acei fry. Does anyone know who brought them, we would like to see if they have any more for sale?
> 
> ...


I think perhaps David, myself, and my dad were sitting infront of you to the right.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Hello Jelly I brought the lace rock, glad you enjoyed. How about some pics?


BAM! Sweet lace rock cave.

I couldn't believe I was the only one that bid. Best two bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

RevoBuda said:


> Does anyone know who brought the Aru II's that Scotmando and I got?


I didn't see who brought them, but they did look a little sad. I through down some bids on them, but you guys went way past what I would have paid for those fish.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Darkside said:


> I didn't see who brought them, but they did look a little sad. I through down some bids on them, but you guys went way past what I would have paid for those fish.


You're right mate, I didn't want to end up with such a beat up batch for that money. I wish I didn't just glance at them. I wish I had taken a better look. I was hoping to find the person and see if they'd trade for some better looking fish. But if they brought those to the auction, they probably were planning on getting rid of them and not care what people were getting. But once again, I should have been more accurate.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

me and jaysan was there too but only saw george. didn't see anyone else or recognize anyone else from here at the auction


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Darkside said:


> I didn't see who brought them, but they did look a little sad. I through down some bids on them, but you guys went way past what I would have paid for those fish.


Did RevoBuda keep the bag with the seller number? The club admins would know who the seller is 'cause you gotta leave your name & info. I threw my bags out! Darn.

I know its 'buyer beware' but it sure is hard lookin at small fish like these through a plastic bag. The optics of a round plastic bag distort whats inside.

*I think the onus is on the seller to bring 1st quality, disease free fish to these great fish auctions.*

Every other fish I got were 1st quality!

My opinion anyways.

Scott


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

manhtu said:


> me and jaysan was there too but only saw george. didn't see anyone else or recognize anyone else from here at the auction


Where were you sitting? I was the runner with the white hat with HOL on the front.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> Did RevoBuda keep the bag with the seller number? The club admins would know who the seller is 'cause you gotta leave your name & info. I threw my bags out! Darn.


Unfortunately I threw my bags out too...I didn't even think to check the number.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You guys are being silly imo, you had every oportunity to pre-view the items you bought, you didnt have to bid on them, and you certainly didn't have to outbid everyone! LOL you know how many clear cherry shrimp I bought?

PS. Seller number 44, I beleive your Subwassertang to be Pellia not what it was labled as.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think you are supposed to sell deformed or sick fish in the auctions.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Will said:


> You guys are being silly imo, you had every oportunity to pre-view the items you bought, you didnt have to bid on them, and you certainly didn't have to outbid everyone! LOL you know how many clear cherry shrimp I bought?
> 
> PS. Seller number 44, I beleive your Subwassertang to be Pellia not what it was labled as.


Will, I admitted that I did not have an opportunity to preview because I was late... I also said the honus was on me to be more cautious. So I'm not sure how I am being silly.



RevoBuda said:


> You're right mate, I didn't want to end up with such a beat up batch for that money. I wish I didn't just glance at them. I wish I had taken a better look. I was hoping to find the person and see if they'd trade for some better looking fish. But if they brought those to the auction, they probably were planning on getting rid of them and not care what people were getting. But once again, I should have been more accurate.


With that being said, I don't think it's good for the auction, or for the reputation of the Auctioneers (The Club) to have people bringing sick or deformed fish to the auction.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

In future, you can ask the auctioneer to show you the item closer, or go up and see it during the bidding.

PS, we bought some pleco caves- thinking we were bidding on some rainbowfish, just cause the other auctioneer was holding up a bag of fish in the air looking at them, while the pleco caves were being sold.

...we dont keep any plecos...


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Will said:


> You guys are being silly imo, you had every oportunity to pre-view the items you bought, you didnt have to bid on them, and you certainly didn't have to outbid everyone! LOL you know how many clear cherry shrimp I bought?
> 
> PS. Seller number 44, I beleive your Subwassertang to be Pellia not what it was labled as.


A lot of cherry shrimp are clear when young but darken to a bright red as they get older.

Isn't Subwassertang also known as aka Round Pellia? Apparently one has a mid rib and is more brittle.

I'm not seller 44.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

RevoBuda said:


> With that being said, I don't think it's good for the auction, or for the reputation of the Auctioneers (The Club) to have people bringing sick or deformed fish to the auction.
> Just my opinion.


If the fish were showing visible signs of sickness - or visible deformities indicating poor quality stock, Caveat Emptor aside, wouldn't the best thing to do be get in touch with the club and the seller asap? And express your concerns in a proactive and positive manner to help prevent situation from repetition?

I would think given how positive everyone seemed that any sellers at the auction would not knowingly sell bad/sick fish.

I'd also like to remind everyone the stress of the fish being bagged, moved, handled etc etc. HUGE stress during the day.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

df001 said:


> I'd also like to remind everyone the stress of the fish being bagged, moved, handled etc etc. HUGE stress during the day.


I honestly don't know how the fish make it through the day. It was my first auction and I thought the amount of handling the fish go through is unbelievable.

In bags for 8-10+ hours and picked up over and over again.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

> I honestly don't know how the fish make it through the day.


With good conditions fish can live up to 4 - 5 days in bags. I have shipped many fish/snails out to BC and used Express which takes 4 to 5 days to arrive and received many fish, shrimp and snails also Express. 
Fasting fish for at least 24 hours before auction etc. packing them in fresh water and making sure there is more air than water in the bags and of course no overcrowding.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Wake up fishy!

(sorry, every time I see a fish in a bag I picture finding nemo)


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

lol I have never seen the whole movie but did see this part.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Jelly you have made a nice cave out of the lace rock also a great buy.


----------

